# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Mali oglasi

## phiphy

Dala bih se kladiti da je prije dosta vremena postojalo mjesto gdje smo mogli oglasiti ako nesto prodajemo ili kupujemo. Ne nalazim vise, nema ili ne znam naci? Hvala!

----------


## Beti3

> Dala bih se kladiti da je prije dosta vremena postojalo mjesto gdje smo mogli oglasiti ako nesto prodajemo ili kupujemo. Ne nalazim vise, nema ili ne znam naci? Hvala!


Ima. Ne znaš naći  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Forumska burza.

----------


## Ginger

imas dovoljno postova pa bi trebaa imati i pristup burzi
pogledaj pod Ostalo, a ako je ne vidis, kontaktiraj admina

----------

